# (Upgraded) Beginner's setup in London



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey everyone!

First one of these for me and thought it would be a good occasion to pot a picture of my setup after receiving my new grinder:









Fiorenzato F5 - Mokka tamper - Naked portafiler - Inker cups (Espresso ones in the sink after this morning's brew) - Rhinoware waste bin - (Hidden MC2 that is going to go away)]

Above the grinder in the cupboard are all my filter accessories such as hand grinder, V60, Aeropress etc ...

Currently drinking some Rave beans which are pretty tasty!

Next upgrade will probably be a MrShades PID and if I get my bonus mid next year a Rocket Appartamento

Max


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

So what difference have you noticed having a larger grinder?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice set up buddy


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

So far I've really enjoyed how much faster and quieter it is. And I don't really get why so many people complain about the doser system I actually find it quite cool/easy to use. I use a little cup to measure the amount of beans I put in and the ground that comes out. I reckon I lose about 1gr for every shot I make as if I put 18gr exactly in I don't get 18gr out. Might look at doing a couple of mods on it to minimize the retention, I could probably adapt some of the SJ ones to this Fiorenzato I reckon.

Second thing compared to my MC2 it is much easier to adjust the grind size. I've put two little bits of post it notes to be able to know where the burrs touching zone is and I can play around that now.

The first thing I need to do is find a way to turn it on (Buying some sort of plastic knob) without pliers.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

M4xime said:


> The first thing I need to do is find a way to turn it on (Buying some sort of plastic knob) without pliers.


Oh what do you need to do? Have you got any pictures? I love trying to figure out repairs for things


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh what do you need to do? Have you got any pictures? I love trying to figure out repairs for things


Oh that would be amazing, this is what it looks like from behind (the metal bit at the bottom left). It needs to be rotated clock-wise to turn on the grinder. I can try to get a better pic for you tonight and measure the size of the thing?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it literally just an off/on switch? Just wondering if there's an actual need for a rotating switch or if you could convert to a toggle switch. I'll google and see what it's meant to have in..... screw my actual work I have to do


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Is it literally just an off/on switch? Just wondering if there's an actual need for a rotating switch or if you could convert to a toggle switch. I'll google and see what it's meant to have in..... screw my actual work I have to do


Yeah I put the beans in, cover with my tamper, turn it on, when finished I turn it off. So to answer your question a toggle switch would do the job fine.

I think this is what it's meant to have but no way I'm paying £30 for that:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow yeah £30 seems steep. Might be worth trying to use a toggle switch. Much cheaper and as long as it's the right spec it should be ok


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Wow yeah £30 seems steep. Might be worth trying to use a toggle switch. Much cheaper and as long as it's the right spec it should be ok


How would I know if it would work and which one to buy? I'm not very experienced at all when it comes to modding these types of devices


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

From what I've seen online you can get a parts breakdown of that machine. The switch is listed and you can look at the spec I think.... or you could remove the old one and see what it says on it with regards to voltage, wattage that sort of thing.

I've never had one to bits so I'm certainly no expert but I do love a tinker about with things. Obviously if you're going to go digging about in there make sure it's unplugged  also take photos for reference if you get stuck and can't remember where something goes.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> From what I've seen online you can get a parts breakdown of that machine. The switch is listed and you can look at the spec I think.... or you could remove the old one and see what it says on it with regards to voltage, wattage that sort of thing.
> 
> I've never had one to bits so I'm certainly no expert but I do love a tinker about with things. Obviously if you're going to go digging about in there make sure it's unplugged  also take photos for reference if you get stuck and can't remember where something goes.


Yeah I'll have a think, I know that the previous owner used a Gaggia steam knob which seemed to fit so that could be a first solution that is both inexpensive and better than the current situation


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

@*joey24dirt *I think I've found something that should work, it's meant to be for a Mazzer but it's just a bit of plastic and I think it should do the job. Measured the metal bit tonight and it's 1.9cm long outside the grinder and a 4mm wide. Might give The Espresso Shop a call check it would fit first but good find.

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Mazzer-Timer-Switch-Knob---S000MAB01/m-3382.aspx


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah that looks like it would do the job. I've had a quick scan on eBay and can't find much better then that price so yeah, great find


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Ordered and will let you know how it goes!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Do your portafilter come with the chrome cap at the end? Mine just has an unsightly hole.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice setup! That grinder's a bit of a beast!


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

haz_pro said:


> Do your portafilter come with the chrome cap at the end? Mine just has an unsightly hole.


This one didn't come with the machine I bought it separately as I wanted a naked portafilter. Not too expensive, around £20 if I can remember.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

haz_pro said:


> Do your portafilter come with the chrome cap at the end? Mine just has an unsightly hole.


Here you go, only problem is it says there out of stock. Worth a call or email to find out when they are available again though.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/chromed-filter-holder-handle-plug.html


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Legend thanks.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Quick update, I've now received the "switch knob" to add to my grinder but it doens't fit in its current state. Any ideas on how I could trim it so the metal bit from the grinder fits and the switch still turns it? Images below:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Is the metal part rounded off a bit?


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Is the metal part rounded off a bit?


No it's completely square although it would start rounding off a bit with time if I kept using pliers with it every morning


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder if you could heat up the metal and push the plastic switch onto it so it melts around it. Probably only get one go at it though lol


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I wonder if you could heat up the metal and push the plastic switch onto it so it melts around it. Probably only get one go at it though lol


What method would you suggest using to heat up the metal? I reckon it would need to be super hot considering the plastic is quite solid/hard


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

M4xime said:


> What method would you suggest using to heat up the metal? I reckon it would need to be super hot considering the plastic is quite solid/hard


It depends what you can get your hands on really. I have little mini gas soldering irons, plumbers gas torches and welding bottles but obviously those are no good to you haha.

A little gas creme brûlée torch would be ideal.


----------



## mlambton (Jul 30, 2017)

if it was mine I would open up the plastic hole with a drill then fix it to the metal shaft with epoxy resin (araldite). I would not go near it with heat


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mlambton said:


> if it was mine I would open up the plastic hole with a drill then fix it to the metal shaft with epoxy resin (araldite). I would not go near it with heat


Yeah this is a better method


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah I fancy my chances better that way as well haha


----------

